

ITunes Instant Manifesto - stephenou
http://blog.stephenou.com/post/1114020526/itunes-instant

======
mikecane
Would it ever be possible to do an App Store Instant? And an iBookstore
Instant? Wow, are those two needed!

Thanks for designing it so that it works with Opera!

